# Using 'foreign' proxies



## fenurch (Nov 22, 2010)

So, the problem is following - Some games require you to be a citizen of a particular country however you can bypass this by using a proxy (as far as my understanding goes). The problem is that apparently these proxy hacks/ports (I'm not sure of the proper name) are often malicious software. So, how does one know if the proxy software is any good and without harmful ingredients?

My scenario is about a MMORPG called Vindictus which has an IP ban on anything apart from Continental America (and I'm obviously European). Many people have suggested to use proxy software to bypass this but I'm rather confused as to what I should use. Some guy suggested this one (after a really quick google search) - http://www.hotspotshield.com/
However, since I have no experience with either proxy software or this particular program, I have no idea whether it's genuine or one of the hacker attempts.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotspotshield is legit.

EDIT:  Hey, but IMO, if this is a browser game, foxyproxy.  Fast and easy transition.  Yours truly uses it for shady stuff, etc.


----------



## fenurch (Nov 22, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Hotspotshield is legit.
> 
> EDIT:  Hey, but IMO, if this is a browser game, foxyproxy.  Fast and easy transition.  Yours truly uses it for shady stuff, etc.



Nah. It's not a browser game 
But if you say hotspotshield is legit then I shall believe you.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 22, 2010)

It depends on the protocol that Vindictus uses but you could potentially use Tor.  I've used a lot of proxies from hidemyass.com and they seem to be fine provide you pick a fast one but I've only used them for interwebz stuff.

If you know of a socks4/5 proxy in the USA (there are a few on hidemyass) you should be able to use SocksCap to play.  Unfortunately SocksCap stopped being distributed by the original author some time ago and I can't find a good download link for it and I'm unsure about the one provided on the tutorial.  I'd scan it if you decide to go that route.


----------



## fenurch (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotspot Shield didn't work (unfortunately).
Gonna try to use streetfighter's methods.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am huge fan of Tor as well, however most websites that are online games won't exactly accept Tor as coming from a specific country.  

I am not a fan of SocksCap as I like to chain proxies, not use just one.  That is not a issue in this implementation, so carry on!


----------



## fenurch (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahh, Tor doesn't appear to work either (or maybe it's my faulty hands).
Haven't tried SocksCap yet.
What about 'Proxifier'? Legit or not?
Since I've found 3 tutorials that say you can play if you use proxifier.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 22, 2010)

fenurch said:


> Ahh, Tor doesn't appear to work either (or maybe it's my faulty hands).
> Haven't tried SocksCap yet.
> What about 'Proxifier'? Legit or not?
> Since I've found 3 tutorials that say you can play if you use proxifier.



So I was right about Tor !

SocksCap will be much easier for you to configure that Proxifier, however, I actually use Proxifier, as it has support for chaining proxies!


----------



## swistak92 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well mate... Im from Australia and wanted to play that game too... all my attempts failed.. and at the end I found out that even if you do manage to connect ur gonna lag like crap due to free/slow proxies. Just wait for euro release .. happening soon


----------



## fenurch (Nov 22, 2010)

swistak92 said:


> Well mate... Im from Australia and wanted to play that game too... all my attempts failed.. and at the end I found out that even if you do manage to connect ur gonna lag like crap due to free/slow proxies. Just wait for euro release .. happening soon



Nexon EU are widely regarded as.. well.. shit.
Anyway, I got it working through Proxifier.
Here's a video for anyone interested - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WshQ6rfcdSY

However, thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## swistak92 (Nov 22, 2010)

cool cool.. did u actually find any working proxies? and if where? thanks


----------



## fenurch (Nov 22, 2010)

swistak92 said:


> cool cool.. did u actually find any working proxies? and if where? thanks



The video tells you everything you need. 
And I found the proxies in that site in his comment. Few of the first didn't work but after a few, one did.


----------

